# transfert de musique du ipod nano à un ordinateur



## dsadsa4 (1 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment reçu un IMac en cadeau et un ipod touch vient gratuitement avec.  Mon problème étant que j'ai déjà un ipod nano et que je ne suis pas capable de transférer la musique qui se trouve dessus sur mon IMac.  Les chansons avaient été téléchargées sur un autre ordinateur.  Ensuite, je veux mettre ses chansons sur mon nouveau ipod touch.

Merci beaucoup à tous!


----------



## iShin (2 Septembre 2008)

Salut, tu peux essayer ce logiciel, qui devrait résoudre ton problème.

Pour transférer de la musique sur ton iPod Touch, il suffit de passer par iTunes.


----------



## fandipod (7 Septembre 2008)

Tu peux utiliser Senuti sur mAc c'est un super logiciel de transfert de musique de ipod vers mac ou pc


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

Ah Fandipod est de retour, il nous a rempli les 7 premières discusses sur les iPod...

Et encore avec Senuti, t'es payé pour leur faire de la Pub?
Non, je rigole, salut fan d'un iPod! 

PS: senuti, je dis oui.


----------



## DeepDark (7 Septembre 2008)

Ou encore iPodviewer.

En fait, il y en a pleins


----------



## fandipod (8 Septembre 2008)

Oui j'ai pris un  peu de vacances sur le forum!!  Mias je pense que Senut est l'un des meilleurs pour le transfère des musiques.


----------

